# Cheese Day 2



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 28, 2011)

Well i might as well do the rest of the cheese.

3 Alarm and chili/lime coated provalone Going to get Apple smoke.


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 28, 2011)

Looks Great Nepas...


----------



## tyotrain (Feb 28, 2011)

That is some funky looking cheese.. I bet that is going to taste great


----------



## meateater (Feb 28, 2011)

Great idea, let us know how it turns out!


----------



## virginiasmokesignal (Mar 1, 2011)

Nepas my friend, what have you come up with now?  That cheese looks great but I have never seen any cheese that looked like that!  Where did you find it at?  Happy Cheese Smoking nepas, hope to see more of that cheese when you get it smoked can't wait to see what color it takes on after smoking.  Keep the pics coming!

Your SMF Friend,

Barry


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 1, 2011)

Finally getting to post the cheese.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 2, 2011)

Looks excellent, how did it taste?


----------



## realtorterry (Mar 2, 2011)

WOW great looking chesse. Your thread says Provolone, but alot of it looks like colby/jack? So did you rub 3 alarm chili mix on it is that right? How long are your going to wait? Let us know how it tasted.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 2, 2011)

3 Alarm cheese







1 round of provalone. Rubbed with chili/lime rub.







After sealing i dont eat for 3 weeks to 6 months, this gives the smoke time to mellow and age.


----------

